# Donnie Thompson Seminar 7/9



## PillarofBalance (Jun 18, 2016)

Making my way to the compound in Columbia SC for a superD seminar July 9.  Holy shit I can't wait for this.

Will be working with him and 3 therapists, learning, hanging out and then get some lifts in while there.

TenaciousA will be joining in on the fun with me 

SUCH A HUGE BONER RIGHT NOW.


----------



## DF (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm glad you are finally getting the help you need.  3 therapists should be able to help you out a bit.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 18, 2016)

TenaciousA will be joining in on the fun with me 

SUCH A HUGE BONER RIGHT NOW.[/QUOTE]

I Like TenaciousA too


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 18, 2016)

Is the boner for tenacious or Donnie? Or both ?


----------



## Spongy (Jun 18, 2016)

I'll be there handing out lettuce leaf wraps to combat the poptarts...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 18, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> TenaciousA will be joining in on the fun with me
> 
> SUCH A HUGE BONER RIGHT NOW
> 
> I Like TenaciousA too





ECKSRATED said:


> Is the boner for tenacious or Donnie? Or both ?



Yeah bad sentance combinations there. Boner is for Donnie



Spongy said:


> I'll be there handing out lettuce leaf wraps to combat the poptarts...



I actually ate 3 salads this week. They were drowned in Caesar dressing and I threw in a bunch of shiken breast shredded up with vinegar BBQ sauce.  Actually wasn't awful.

However my gut rejects vegetables and fruits. Let's just say I was a little dehydrated later on.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 18, 2016)

This is going to be sick Pillar.
I wish cool shit like this happened closer to me...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 18, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> This is going to be sick Pillar.
> I wish cool shit like this happened closer to me...



This isn't anywhere near me.  It's an investment on my part and well worth it.  A lot of these guys travel to your area from time to time.  Maybe not donnie but some of the big name PL.

Plus you always have an invite to fly to boston for a day.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 18, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Plus you always have an invite to fly to boston for a day.



One day I will.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 18, 2016)

Dang I wish it was closer.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 19, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> ....confused as to whether I should be flattered or offended....



You get offended?


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 20, 2016)

i was at a seminar with him, he wrapped my shoulders with a knee wrap and it was amazing. dude really knows his stuff


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 20, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> i was at a seminar with him, he wrapped my shoulders with a knee wrap and it was amazing. dude really knows his stuff



Bow tie. Good shit!


----------

